# September 2010 Photo Challenge



## Vertigo (Sep 1, 2010)

The theme for September is :



*The Elements*​ 

_Chemical, Classical or any other interpretation! _

Please only post Photos here; I have created a new thread for discussion: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/528708-photo-challenge-discussion-september.html#post1423848

The usual rules apply:

- only two photographs per participant
- do not use photographs already posted around the site
- voting begins on, or around, the 27th of the month
- the winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
*- all Chrons members welcome to enter*
*- all Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)*



And just to clarify:

- the photograph _must _be one you have taken yourself (perferably one you have taken for the challenge, but posting old photos is fine as long as YOU took them)

*Best of luck!!*


----------



## UltraCulture (Sep 4, 2010)

I'll start the ball rolling.

Simple water for me.


----------



## StormFeather (Sep 6, 2010)

My first offering is water too - I just love this colour! 
(and earth is there too . . . )


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 6, 2010)

Elements, hmm well I believe this contains 2: air and water!


----------



## philoSCIFI (Sep 7, 2010)

sticking with water for the first entry





and the second entry


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 8, 2010)

We've had air and water, and now Fire, or rather the aftermath of-a burnt match:


----------



## StormFeather (Sep 10, 2010)

I believe this might fit the theme - gold and carbon


----------



## The Procrastinator (Sep 13, 2010)

*Waterlife*






Yet another water shot. This is our duck pond, which at present has no ducks but plenty of stunning sun-reactive algae.


----------



## Pedro Del Mar (Sep 13, 2010)

My title for this is "my dog loves the snow"


----------



## Talysia (Sep 13, 2010)

My first entry, and a different kind of element - Bismuth, in this case.


----------



## Talysia (Sep 14, 2010)

And my second entry - a simple shot of fire.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 14, 2010)

Wood for me.


----------



## J Riff (Sep 21, 2010)

Water! Also a bit of Elvis, some apples and a brick I threw in the pool. )


----------



## mosaix (Sep 24, 2010)

Just water to begin with...


----------



## mosaix (Sep 24, 2010)

And now earth, water and air. I would have lit a fire but it was National Trust property...


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 25, 2010)

Re-post of entry #2 as its no longer showing, even though nothing has changed with the site its hosted on! (deviantart)






and a link to the pic
http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs37/f/2010/251/0/1/01491617cf9954108114ba10e05357bf-d1lkh83.jpg


----------



## Mouse (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok, wood in my first entry, plus earth, air, fire, water and metal here equals the Chinese and Japanese elements. (I think!)


----------



## Precise Calibre (Sep 25, 2010)

I finally found this contest, after having no clue what people were talking about!

Fire and Wood!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Culhwch (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## TheDustyZebra (Sep 26, 2010)

This is the item I was referring to when the contest started--one of my son's birthday presents; unfortunately it was keeping him awake and we had to take it down before I got more than a snapshot. I think this picture covers all the elements, though--along with two other essentials of life, space and kittens!


----------



## The Procrastinator (Sep 26, 2010)

My second shot:
*
Air*


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 26, 2010)

Finally we had a day of half decent weather. Hooray!!! I've been waiting to get these shots for weeks!

First off we have fire, earth (sort of), water, air (it's all around!):





Then just water:


----------



## Culhwch (Sep 28, 2010)

Running lates as usual... Entries are now closed!

*The rules for the voting are as follows:*
 

*Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge*

*Please do not vote for yourself*

*You may only cast your vote once*
 

*The poll will end at 11:59 pm on the 30th of September 2010 (GMT)*

*The winner will decide the challenge theme for October! *

*Good Luck Everyone!!! *

*TO VOTE, FOLLOW THE LINK:*

September Photo Challenge - THE ELEMENTS | Polldaddy.com (poll 3823798)
​


----------



## Culhwch (Oct 1, 2010)

And the winner, with 29.17% of votes, is....

Vertigo!!!

...again! First back-to-back winner, I believe. Anyway, Vertigo, you're up again for October.


----------

